# happy music?



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Anybody have any really happy upbeat music they want to share? I'm bored of my supply.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know if that's your thing but this song makes me happppppppppppy. Every time I hear it in the car I'm like "Hell yeah!" and crank it up and drive like a mad woman. Not really. But ****ing sweet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Easily one of the happiest songs ever.






Though this isn't far away. No lyrics but happy all the way through 





I find this happy, maybe just because of the piano


----------



## HarleenQ (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm, when I need up-beat I like:

Tree Hugger - Antsy Pants feat. Kimya Dawson





Drive My Car - The Beatles





1985 - Bowling for Soup (actually most of their stuff is pretty up-beat and fun)





Party In Your Bedroom - Cash Cash





Guilty Pleasure - Cobra Starship (Most of Viva La Cobra is fun/bouncy/dancey stuff)





and even though it'll most likely get rotten tomatoes chucked at me:
Love Bug - The Jonas Brothers





(I know they're a teeny-bopper band but this song is so cute and bouncy, it always puts me in a good mood!)


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet, this is perfect. Thanks guys. I'd listen to these all now if i wasnt so tired. Im going to have to listen to all of these tomorrow


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Trance music never depresses me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like this thread.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Easily one of the happiest songs ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rep +100000000000000000000


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:boogie this is a good song


need2bnormal said:


> Hmmmmm Here is my fav song ... I'm sure you will like it. It's a song by the band America call ' "you can do magic" . ...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Two more:










Don't know how the second one manages to sound so happy, but there you go.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

delete


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Some of the stuff that's been picking me up lately :b :


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

One of the happiest songs ever, never fails to put a smile on my face 











Can't go wrong with The Beatles, especially not with a George Harrison song


----------



## papercat (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

pita said:


> I like this thread.


Hail atlantis!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I must be retarded or something I can never get the youtube links to work


----------



## WxAmanda (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thought of this thread when a boy name sue came on while I was loading the dishes. Just makes me smile =]


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


Grandaddy is where it's at


----------



## smashin (Dec 13, 2010)

It's instrumental rock..

i dont know about you but this really makes me happy and energetic!
If you like electric guitar stuff but hate the predictable sounding stuff then you should listen to this!


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

Singing in the Rain, lol...lalalala


----------

